# معرفة أسباب هذه المهزله بهذا المنتدى



## hazem101 (9 فبراير 2010)

لاحظت من خلال المواضيع المعروضه في منتديات هندسة الإلكترونيات أن 99% من الذين يطلقون على أنفسهم "مهندسين" لا يتمعون حتى بالقدر الأدني من بدائيات هذه الهندسه !

هنالك أربعة أنواع من المشاركين في هذا المنتدى:-

1- 1 % من المهندسين الذين بدورهم يحسون بالقرف من بعض الطلبات الغبيه لمعظم المشاركين في هذا المنتدي, فيقرفون حتى من الرد عليهم, وهذا النوع يستحق في نظري الإحترام.

2- 24 % قد تخرجوا بقدرة قادر من كلية الهندسه لكنهم طبول وهم السبب الرئيسي في جعل قيمة المهندس مستحقره في العالم العربي, تجده يعرفك بنفسه على أساس أنه المهندس فلان أو م. فلان ولا أدري من أين يأتي بهذه الوقاحه والجرأه, يكون مجال عمله في تركيب المكائن فقط و بيكون فرحان بحاله كأنه جاب الذيب من ذيله مع أنه هذا عمل العمال فالمهندس هو الذي "يصمم" النظام و ليس الذي "يركب" النظام.

3- 25 % من الزوار المهتمين بالعلوم, وهؤلاء أنا أحزن عليهم لانهم يضيعون وقتهم في غير مكانه, فلاهم إستفادو ولا هم كانوا محظوظين و جاوبهم أحد من ال 1% , بل واجهو تياسة ال 24% بكل استغراب من أجوبتهم.

4- أخر 50% أجارنا الله منهم, وهم من الطلبه, وتجد من طلباتهم ما يجعلك تنصدم إذا كنت من ال 1% , فهم يطلبون مشاريع تخرج ولا زلت إلى الأن لا أفهم كيف سيصبحون مهندسين في المستقبل ! أو أنهم يطلبون موضوعا معينا وهنا أكبر علامة إستهجان ! هل صعبت عليهم أن يبحثوا في الكتب مثلا؟ أو حتى بالويكيبيديا ! هذا غير الذين يطلبون أن تكون المواضيع باللغة العربيه ! أي هندسه هذه تكون بالعربيه! المهندس الحقيقي يعرف أن العلوم دائما تتجدد وعليه متابعتها لأنها دائما كانت و ستكون بالإنجليزيه, فإن رأيت أت مجرد تعلم لغة جديده هو معجزه, فلا تضيع وقتك و أموال أهلك في الصرف عليك للدراسه فأنت بكل بساطه لست أهلا لها.

سيثير موضوعي استياء عدد كبير من الناس لكن يكفيني تفهم ال 1 % منهم.

وعسى أن تكون هذه صحوه ليرقى هذا المنتدى و يحافظ على قيمة المهندس.


----------



## فائق حمادي (9 فبراير 2010)

Dear Hazem
you pointing to a very important issue in this forum
I agree 100%
regards


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (10 فبراير 2010)

اخى
كنت اتمنى أن يكون العنوان "هذه المهزلة بالوطن العربى" وليست بالمنتدى لأن المنتدى مظلوم جدا بحكمك هذا فهو ملتقى لمحاولة ارتقاء بالمستوى لمن يريد و مساعدة من أعجزه البحث و قد كنت أظن أنها خاصة بدولة او اثنين لكن للأسف وجدتها منشرة
أما أن الناس قد استسهلوا فهذا شأنهم وهم ليسوا ممن يسعون للأفضل

و قالوا فى الأمثال "خير لى أن أكون شمعة تضيء من أن أبقى الف عام العن الظلام"


----------



## abd_alkaraim (10 فبراير 2010)

شكرا لك أخي الكريم على هذه الملاحظة القيمة .........لكن أعجبتني كلمة تفضلت بذكرها وهي الأسئلة البسيطة واسمح لي أن أقول الأسئلة التافهة التي يمكن لعضو المنتدى قبل أن يسألها لأعضاء المنتدى أن يبحث عليها في الكتب أوحتى في أحد المواقع أوفي ويكيبيديا والمشكلة الكبرى أن مثل هذه الأسئلة تكون تافهة أحيانا في اساسيات الهندسة التي يجب لأي مهندس أن يكون واعيا بها ...........تحياتي ............السلام عليكم.


----------



## hazem101 (10 فبراير 2010)

تحياتي لكم و أتفق معكم في ما قلتوه


----------



## زكي شاكر (10 فبراير 2010)

> هنالك أربعة أنواع من المشاركين في هذا المنتدى:-
> 1- 1 % من المهندسين الذين بدورهم يحسون بالقرف من بعض الطلبات الغبيه لمعظم المشاركين في هذا المنتدي, فيقرفون حتى من الرد عليهم, وهذا النوع يستحق في نظري الإحترام.


إذا ممكن توضح ما هو المقصود ب "الطلبات الغبيه"  وشكرا ..


----------



## resan (10 فبراير 2010)

الأخ حازم / السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ان من اتفق معك من الأخوة ولهم جميعا ولك كل الأحترام فقد اعتبر نفسه من الأقلية التي طالها مدحك وثبت لنفسه العلم والمعرفة ونفاها عن الأكثرية الجاهلة التي تدعي
ان من منحك شهادة تصنف من خلالها الناس ودرجات علمهم هم نفسهم من منح هؤلاء الدرجة نفسها واعتمدها بغض النظر عن بعض انواع الجامعات التي تنتج اصناف سيئة من المهندسين وهم من يسيء للاغلبية التي اعتقد ان لديهم من العلم ما يكفي لتحمل مسؤولية المهنه.
اما الطالب فعذره معه فهو يطلب المعلومة على حسب مستواه التعليمي ولا عتب عليهم فمن حقهم المعرفة والسؤال والأستفسار ومن حقك عدم الأجابة وعدم الرد اذا لم تعجبك اسالتهم .
ولكن ليس من حق اي انسان ان يصنف البشر بمقياسه الخاص فربما يخطئ وربما يصيب .
هذا رأيي الذي اعتقد به ورأي الأجماع يجبرني العرف على الأخذ به ونتمنى من جميع الأخوة المشاركة في النقاش وابداء الرأي .
ولك مني كل الأحترام وللأخوة في المنتدى كل الحب
وشكرا


----------



## hazem101 (11 فبراير 2010)

أخ زكي شاكر:-

أعتقد أن الطلبات التي وصفتها بالغبيه موجوده بكثره للأسف في المنتدى و لابد أنت تعرف ذلك فلا داعي لآن أشير لموضوع بعينه.

أخ رسان:-

الشهاده بالنسبة لي ليست مقياسا للحكم على المهندس الناجح منه على المهندس بالإسم, الشهاده هي عباره عن ورقه لا أكثر والمهم هو قيمة عقلية حاملها.
ولا يا صاحبي و ألف لا, ليس للطالب عذره, أعتقد أنك كنت ترى أن بعض من درس معك و حصل مثلك على شهادة "مهندس" كان دائم الغش وكان سببه أنه يريد فقط أن ينجح ! ثم يخرج إلى العالم و يجعل قيمة المهندس في أسفل سافلين, هؤلاء الذين أتكلم عنهم وهم نفسهم الطلبه الذين يطلبون مشاريع جاهزه أو حتى تجده يطلب أن تشرح له موضوعا بطريقه يجب أن تكون "بسيطه" لآنه لا يفكر بأن يتعب نفسه إطلاقا.
إذا كان الطالب فهمه بطيء أو نسبه ذكائه منخفضه عن المستوى العام فليس هنالك أي مشكله أن يشاركنا نفس المجال طالما أنه يبذل جهده ويتعب على نفسه, لكن الذي يريدها على البارد فليس له مجال بيننا.

لكم مني الإحترام.


----------



## nard (11 فبراير 2010)

بدل ما تتفهمن عالناس ... جاوب هالطلبات الناطرة رد ... وما كل مين طلب دارة او مساعدة بكون مهندس .... بس عنجد شي مقرف اذا الكل متل افضالك


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (11 فبراير 2010)

الإخوة
ليس الإعتراض على عدم المعرفة فكلنا لم نعلم شيئا و تعلمنا و سعينا

الإعتراض على محاولة الحصول على الحل السهل الجاهز دون محاولة التعلم فهدف المنتديات هو المساعدة فى التعليم و المساعدة فى حل المشاكل و ليس تقديم حلول جاهزة.
قدمت بعض الحلول المجربة للبعض و لعدم خبرة من تلقاها و عدم محاولة التعلم اتهمت بتقديم حلول خاطئة لذا توقفت عن تقديم الحلول و اصر حاليا على المساعدة فى حل المشاكل، بمعنى حاول و اساعدك فى محاولاتك.

إن كان هناك سوء فهم فى هذا الموضوع فأعتذر نيابة عن الجميع


----------



## زكي شاكر (11 فبراير 2010)

hazem101 قال:


> أخ زكي شاكر:-
> أعتقد أن الطلبات التي وصفتها بالغبيه موجوده بكثره للأسف في المنتدى و لابد أنت تعرف ذلك فلا داعي لآن أشير لموضوع بعينه.


بدون اثبات يبقى الوصف السابق في نظري ، مجرد انطباع شخصي يدخل في العموميات غير المحددة..
عموما إذا كان المقصود هو الاسئلة حول الاساسيات .. فإني شخصيا أعتبر ان كل طلب مدرج في منتدى الالكترونيات ويدور حول مجال الالكترونيات له قيمته وأهميته والمفروض ان ينال حقه من الاهتمام.. 
ولا ننسى ان المنتديات في العالم مفتوحة أمام جميع المستويات .. وكل واحد يبحث عن مبتغاه وله ان يسأل عن كل شيء مرتبط بمجال المنتدى .. فقط عليه مراعاة شروط المنتدى والاداب العامة والتي من ابسط صورها القاء التحية وشكر من حاول المساعدة.


> هذا غير الذين يطلبون أن تكون المواضيع باللغة العربيه ! أي هندسه هذه تكون بالعربيه! المهندس الحقيقي يعرف أن العلوم دائما تتجدد وعليه متابعتها لأنها دائما كانت و ستكون بالإنجليزيه


بالطبع فإن اتقان اللغة الاجنبية يبقى من الضروريات للانفتاح على العالم بالنسبة للجميع ..لكن رغم ذلك ،لا أرى اي مشكل في ان يطلب السائل ردودا وشروحا بالعربية 
ثم ان لغة المنتدى هي العربية ومن الطبيعي ان يكون الرد المنتظر بالعربية ..
ورغم ان البعض منا حصل على تكوين علمي بلغة اجنبية لكن هذا لايمنع من تحويل تلك المعارف الى لغتنا العربية .. كما لا ننسى ان بعض الدول العربية توفر فعلا تعليما علميا باللغة العربية .. ونحن نطمح الى ان التقدم الى الامام في هذا المجال ولا نعود الى الخلف ..
ولسنا اقل شأنا من شعوب مثل الصين واليابان التي قامت بنفس الشيء محترمة في احترام واضح للذات اليابانية والصينية.
أما بخصوص تساؤلك "أي هندسه هذه تكون بالعربيه!" فالجواب بسيط : ستكون كاي هندسة باللغات القومية الاخرى غير الانجليزية : الالمانية او الروسية او الفرنسية او حتى الصينية . 
اللغة العربية لغة حية وتتوفر على المرونة الكافية والقدرات الاشتقاقية والصرفية اللازمة لاستيعاب كل العلوم والمعارف .


----------



## الطلياوي2 (11 فبراير 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

{لَهُ مُعَقِّبَاتٌ مِّن بَيْنِ يَدَيْهِ وَمِنْ خَلْفِهِ يَحْفَظُونَهُ مِنْ أَمْرِ اللّهِ إِنَّ اللّهَ لاَ يُغَيِّرُ مَا بِقَوْمٍ حَتَّى يُغَيِّرُواْ مَا بِأَنْفُسِهِمْ وَإِذَا أَرَادَ اللّهُ بِقَوْمٍ سُوءًا فَلاَ مَرَدَّ لَهُ وَمَا لَهُم مِّن دُونِهِ مِن وَالٍ} (11) سورة الرعد


----------



## resan (12 فبراير 2010)

الأخ حازم صاحب الموضوع والأخوة المشاركين / أسعد الله اوقاتكم 
ان عظماء المهندسين على مر التاريخ اللذين ما زلنا ندرس بأفكارهم ونظرياتهم الى يومنا هذا لا شهادات معهم ولم يكونوا يلقبون بالمهندسين في ايامهم وفي عصرنا , فأنا اؤيد الأخ حازم في رده بأن الشهادة ليست مقياس للفهم والمعرفة وانما العقل والقدرة على الأبتكار هي ما يحدد درجة من يقف امامك فالمهندس يثبت من اسلوبه ومنطقه وطريقة عرضه للموضوع .
ان المنتديات اصلا كهذه صنعت ليدور فيها النقاش حول بعض الأفكار بين المهندسين وتبادل الخبرات وليست مطاعم لتقدم فيها الوجبات الجاهزة لمن اراد ان يحصل على مشروع جاهز او على فكرة معينة اصلا لم تخطر له ببال ليقدمها ويصبح هو من هندسها وضاع حق المهندس اصلا فالخطأ لمن قدم الفكرة او المشروع لهؤلاء فهو ظلم نفسه وظلمهم وجعلهم يدعون ما لا يصنعون(( ولا خير في امة تأكل مما لا تصنع وتلبس مما لا تصنع ))

شاكرا لكم جميعا وللأخ صاحب الموضوع على نقاشه المتحضر ومتابعته للردود والرد عليها وفقه الله وانتم جميعا لكم كل الأحترام


----------



## eng maf (12 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم
م/ حازم 

اولا : احب اوضحلك انى طالب , وبصراحه حكمك على الطلاب حكمك على الطلاب حكم قاسى جداااااااااا , لانك بأسلوبك حكمت على كل الطلاب سواسيه كأنهم اغبيه محتاجين اللى يلقنهم 
ثانيا : اكيد لما حضرتك كنت فى الدراسه كنت محتاج الخبرة من حد اكبر منك فى العلم علشان يدلك على الطريق الصحيح و تفهم منه اسلوب التعامل فى المشاكل و الحياه العمليه و كلنا هنا محتاجين اننا نتعلم من بعض , علشان نترتقى بأسلوب المهندس العربى 
واحب اقولك حاجه اخيرة 
ياريت لو فى غلط فى اى شئ نحاول نصلحه بشتى الطرق الممكنه , مش نحاول اننا نتقاضى عنه


----------



## الناضوري (13 فبراير 2010)

أخي حازم ,,

" تعلم ,, فإن المرأ لا يولد عالماً "

وتذكر انك في يوم من الايام كنت اكيد بتسأل نفس الاسئلة الــــ ........ 

وشكراً:59:


----------



## بت حمدان (15 فبراير 2010)

العلم بحر لا ساحل له والمنتدى هنا للمعرفة وليس للإستهتار ببعض الأشخاص الذين 
ربما ظروف دراستهم أو بلادهم التي إلتحقوا بها ليس بها كل ما يؤهلهم أو تمت دراستهم 
للهندسة باللغة العربية أو أو أو ......... المهم نحن يجب أن نساعد من نقدر على مساعدته 
وهم فيهم طلبة لم يكملوا حتى الثانوية وتُطلب منهم مشاريع في هندسة الإلكترونيات فهولاء 
بمن يستعينوا ؟ ؟!! أنا مهندسة من عام 1994 ولدي ورشة إلكترونيات
 ولا أرى أنني مبحرة في الإلكترونيات لان 
العلم لاحدود له وربما من لايعرف يصمم دائرة يعرف أسرار صيانتها أكثر بكثير ممن صنعها
أو صممها والعكس صحيح فلا داعي أخي أن نسخر بمن هم أجهل منا في المجال.


----------



## touihri (16 فبراير 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اعذرني على وقاحتي لكن ردا على مقالك التافه وكان ايضا دليلا على ضعف الرئية الفكرية لديك 
انت غبي جددددددددددددددددداااااااااااااااا


----------



## ابو عاتكه (16 فبراير 2010)

حنانيك اخي حازم ماهذه الشده اهذا بعد ان رزقت هذا العلم صرت تحتقر الناس اما كنت جاهلا يوما من الايام 

اذا نحن احببنا هذا العلم ونريد تعلمه لاتقل لي لاتسطيع هذا صعب بل كل شي سهل فقط يحتاج إلى دراسه ومجاهده وصبر والشهادة الجامعيه لا تقدم ولا تؤخر فاديسون طرد وتعلم واخترع الكهرباء ولم يوجد عندهم جامعات لذلك
أفتعيب علينا ان نتعلم هذا العلم وان نطلبه بالعربيه كذلك وهل هذا جزاء السائل الاستخفاف به وكانك لاتراه شيئا

نحن ياخي ماتعدينا الحدود في السؤال ولا خرجنا عن الذوق العام 

قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم (بحسب امرء من الشر ان يحقر اخاه المسلم

وفقكم الله جميعا


----------



## hammoud (17 فبراير 2010)

ولو هول اخواتك انه طول بالك عليهم
و إذا ما بعدك تساعدهم ماضروري تهينهم
خدنا بـحلمك وما تخدنا بـ طريقك
و اللي منه من مستواك ماتتنازل وتحكيه
تواضع واعتذر من اخواتك
يمكن أنا كنت شديد شوي بس مافيها شي أنا كمان اخوك
وهيدا الموجود


----------



## hammoud (17 فبراير 2010)

بلا فصاحة الله يوفق 
هذه اسمها ثرثرة ماأكتر من هيك


----------



## hammoud (17 فبراير 2010)

وَمَنْ يَكُ ذَا فَضْلٍ فَيَبْخَلْ بِفَضْلِهِ عَلَى قَوْمِهِ يُسْتَغْنَ عَنْهُ وَيُذْمَمِ
وَمَنْ يَجْعَلِ المَعْرُوفَ فِي غَيْرِ أَهْلِهِ يَكُنْ حَمْدُهُ ذَمًّا عَلَيْهِ وَيَنْدَمِ
اتق الله فيما أمر
يا خريج الامريكية


----------



## فائق حمادي (17 فبراير 2010)

يااخ حمود ليس دفاعا عن صاحب الموضوع
لقد حولت المنتدى الى سوق عكاظ
كل مافي الامر ان الاخ كاتب الموضوع دافع عن الحرفية وهذا ليس عيبا
كل الدول التي بلغت مستوى عالي من الرقي انما بلغته بقوة الاحتراف
وليس باطلاق الكلام على عواهنه او ادخال العواطف او العقائد او المجاملات محل الاداء والحرفية


----------



## رياض مسلم (17 فبراير 2010)

شكرا للجميع وللمشرف خاصة 
( مَا يَلْفِظُ مِنْ قَوْلٍ إِلَّا لَدَيْهِ رَقِيبٌ عَتِيدٌ)


----------



## محمدالقبالي (17 فبراير 2010)

:59:​


----------



## ghost 2010 (18 فبراير 2010)

اخ hazem101 اني طالب جامعي من بغداد في قسم هندسة السيطرة والنظم واتصور ليس عيبا ان الشخص يطلب العلم وصحيح انه انا لا اتفق مع فكرة اعطاء الحلول الجاهزة ولكن قد تكون ابسط الاسئلة لديك تكون مهمة عند غيرك فلا تأخذ الجميع على نفس مستوى تفكيرك لانه هذه حالة الكل يمر بها 
واذا كنت لا تريد ان تعطي الحلول الجاهزة وانا اتفق معك في هذا فأعطي المصدر واجعل الطالب يبحث فيه ((هذا مجرد اقتراح)) ولك جزيل الشكر لانه هذه مشكلة كبيرة


----------



## eng-abdelhady (22 فبراير 2010)

أنا ملاحظ ان كل الناس فى المنتدى موافقة الاخ حازم على كلامه مش عارف ليه ؟ 
أولا أطالب الاخ حازم ان يثبت أنه مهندس أولا 
ثانيا أطالبه أن يثبت أنه من الواحدفى المائة 
ثالثا أطالبه أن نعرف منجزاته العلمية فى مجال الالكترونيات 
والله الواحد مش عارف عمالين نقول لازم نتعلم ولازم نرتقى بأنفسنا فييجى أمثال الاخ حازم ويسببو الاحباط للناس 
ايه يعنى لو كانت الاسئلة اللى الناس بتسألها تافهة زى ما بنقول ايه المشكلة ؟
يعنى هوه انت تقدر تجاوب على الاسئلة التافهة دى ؟
وعلى فكرة انا ياريت ما اكونش من الواحد فى المائة اللى انت اخترتهم فى الاول لانى ببساطة لسة بتعلم وحفضل أتعلم لحد لما أموت .
وعلى فكرة فيه مهندسين تركيبات وتصميم و برضه مهندسين صيانة مش كل المهندسين بيصممو ولو كلهم بصممو وانت واحد منهم ياريت تقول لنا على مشروع من مشاريعك القيمة اللى انت صممتها .
وعلى فكرة انا مهندس تحكم والمترونيات صناعية واشتغلت حاجات كتييييييييييييييييير وبسأل أسئلة زى اللى انت بتقول عليها تافهة دى .


----------



## eng-abdelhady (22 فبراير 2010)

الاخ حازم بجد انا مش عارف أبطل كتابة فى الموضوع ده من أول ما شوفت موضوعك بجد انا متغاظ ايه اللى عمال تقوله ده ياريت ما حدش ينصب نفسه تانى انه هوه العالم الاوحد لان بجد ده كلام يفور الدم .
والاخوة اللى عمالين بيوافقو على الكلام ده ياريت كلنا نسأل انفسنا احنا ايه فى بحر العلم وحملنا ايه للعلم ووصلنا لحد غين فى بحر العلم ؟
وأنا عارف الاجابة ماحدش يجاوب والله المستعان مش عارف هنلاقيها منين ولا منين والله


----------



## maroc01 (22 فبراير 2010)

ولك مني كل الأحترام وللأخوة في المنتدى كل الحب
وشكرا


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (28 فبراير 2010)

انا خريج تربيه تقنيه اري ان كاتب الموضوع ليس له علاقه باتعليم
علي الانسان ان يسعي لتعلم لغه تجمع له مصادر عده 
ربما يكون طلب مشروع جاهز من سبل التعلم المشاريع في مرحلة التعليم
التنوع في المستوي الاعضاء هو اساس الاخذ والعطاء العلم باللغه الاصليه اسهل من العلم بلغه غيرها ولك ان تري خريجي كل دول اوربا غير الانجليزيه المانيا رومانيا وروسيا وغيرها ايطاليا
اسلوبك محبط
انا معي دبلوم مدنيه واجد نفسي عالم اما م اصحاب الماجستير


----------



## alglifia (1 مارس 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اود ي البداية ان اشكر الجميع على الابداء بارائهم المفيدة و غيرتهم على مصطلح مهندس
لكن لي راي و اتمنى من الاخوة النظر اليه بعمق وهو كالتالي :
-هذا المنتدى هو نافذة من النوافذ النادرة لمعالجة مواضيع الالكترونيات و اذا انتظرنا حتى يكثر المهندسون الحقيقيون فسنغلقه و نتفرغ لسب الظلام كما قال الاخ المشرف وهذه عادة لا اظن ان الغيور على الاسلام يقبلها والحديث صريح في هذا المجال : الذي يخالط الناس و يصبر على اذاهم خير من الذي لا يخالط الناس و لا يصبر على اذاهم . صدق رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
- الاصلاح لا يكون دفعة واحدة بل تسبقه ارهاصات و مخاض عسير و اتمنى من الله عز وجل ان يجعلنا الجيل الذي يغير على يديه الحال الذي نحن عليه و الذي الكل يعرفه

من بعض الحلول المقترحة :
_ اعطاء صفة مهندس للذين يظهر من مشاركاتهم انهم فعلا مهندسون حقيقيون و هذا لايخفى على القائمين على المنتدى
_حذف الطلبات التي يظهر انها غير لائقة بالمنتدى و اشعار اصحابها بالسبب بكون المنتدى ينتظر ما هي جدي و رافع للهمم



و ادعو من خالص قلبي ان يغيرنا الله من فضله و يهدي بنا حتى نترك بصماتنا على اخوتنا وهو ولي ذلك و القادر عليه

و جزى الله القائمين على المنتدى والاخوة المشرفين


----------



## mo22ap (3 مارس 2010)

الاخ حازم السلام عليكم
انا اري لا مبرر للتهكم والانزعاج لاننا في مجمتمع الانترنت والذى نتوقع ان نصادف من يؤرقنا ويضيع اوقاتنا الغاليه
----- لكن المفيد انك تلاحظ مثل هذه الملاحظات لولا هذا الوضع ماكنا لنلاحظة وهذا له معناه البعيد المهم جدا فيما اعتقد
وشكرا


----------



## فارس الجمال (6 مارس 2010)

اخي الفاضل 
ليس كل من يحمل ورقة كتب عليها مهندس هو عبقري 
وليس الهدف من الدراسة في الجامعة الا لاجل اكساب المرء الخبرة التي يستدل بها علي بداية الطريق 
انا لست حاصلا علي بكالريوس هندسة
ولكني درست الالكترونيات و الكهرباء لمدة 7 سنوات في المدرسة و الكلية
و اتحدي الان اي شخص يعمل في نفس مجالي و هم يعرفون جيدا من انا
انا لا اقول هذا الكلام شكرا في نفسي و لكن لاقول لك ان الشهادة لا تفعل شيئا
و ان نسبة 70% من خريجي كليات الهندسة لا يفقهون شيئا بعد التخرج اذا لم يجدو من يعلمهم عمليا 
و ذلك مسعي كل من يشارك في المنتدي
لذلك اخي علم ولا تلم و اجعل لك اسلوبك الفعال في المشاركة
كن بناء ولا تكن محبطا
علي فكرة انا اعمل في مجال الاجهزة العلمية كاخصائي في اكبر مكان في مصر 
لذلك اخي اتمني ان تكون حليما اكثر مع اخوانك في المنتدي


----------



## m.diaa (10 أبريل 2010)

for any question you have found stupid, try to ask yourself what if you asked a stupid question and nobody answered you.... there's no stupid and smart question and helping a fellow here is considered as good deed


----------



## ali_mohands (11 أبريل 2010)

اخي حازم انا احييك على هذا الطرح الجريء
ولكن اعلم ان بعض الجامعات في الوطن العربي لا تعطي تلك المعلومات التي تنفع المهندس عندما يتخرج فترى اغلب المهندسين ينصدمون بالواقع حينما يتخرجون
من هنا انا اعذر البعض حين يسأل بعض الاسئلة السهلة بنظرك ولكنها لم يسمع بها بالكلية على طول اربع سنوات من الدراسة


----------



## Mohammed El-Gaily (11 أبريل 2010)

*يالطيف*​

السلام عليكم يأخوانا لماذا الأشتراك في هذا المنتدي مفتوح كدا كيري؟؟؟ يعني لماذا لا يصنع المشرفون وصاحب المنتدي أمتحان يجاب عليه الأفراد قبل الأنضمام إلى المنتدي ونيل العضويات؟؟ يعني أمتحان سريع كدا كويز وكم مسألة وبس دخل الجواب في الخانة .. كم سؤال كدا بس يعني....

فعلاً لا أنا قادر أفلتر المشاركات العلمية الجميلة الهادفة ولا الطلبات الجاهلة أو الكسل وتردي مستوي البحث العلمي...

وأرجوا من البشمهندس ماجد عدم التعاطف أو على الأقل أخذ دور المساعد والمنقذ.. فقد قراءت في عدد من المشاركات التي جاوت عليها أنك كنت تجاوب كأنك مغتاظ من أصحاب المشاركات أو الأسئلة كذلك الذي يريد أن يخترع محطة لجهاز أرسال وهي في الحقيقة مخترعة أصلاً ولكنه لا يعرف الفرق بين الأختراع والتصميم واللفظ..

ولقد ختمت بحمد الله قراءة جميع المشاركات أكرر جميع المشاركات بقسم الهندسة الإلكترونية ووجدت عدد غير حصري من المشاركات المتكررة والمشاريع المركزة على موضوع وأحد مثل كاااااااااشف الذهب يطيييييييييييير كاشف الذهب إنشاء الله ،، ووالله أحلي الطلبات تلك التي تطلب المساعدة لكي نختار نحن ونرشح أي الكليات سوف يدرس.. 
وأنا ماااااااااااااااااااالى أنا ؟؟

طب لييييييييييييييه كدا بس ؟؟؟ والله العظيم حرااااااااااااام ...

بس بقول أنتوا مش شايفيييييييييييييين شغلكم يامشرفييييييييييين

دمتم والبقاء لله :55:​


----------



## الالهام (12 أبريل 2010)

اتفق معك اخى -- ولكن لكل عزره ووقته -----------الالهام


----------



## ستار الجوهري (13 أبريل 2010)

السلام على الجميع
يجب اولا علينا ان نتعلم كيف نحترم الأراء مهما كانت سلبية او ايجابية و لا نحاول التجريح بعضنا البعض و نستغل الفرص لنخرج غضبنا و نصبه صبا .نحتاج الى هدوء و صفاء الفكر و الروح .
اما عن الموضوع فاسمحوا لي ان اطرح رأي في هذا الامر و لكن قبله و حتى تتضح الفكرة جيدا دعوني اعرف عن نفسي : انا مهندس درست في اربعة جامعات و عملت في اكثر من عشرة شركات و مصانع و معامل كبيرة و تعاملت مع اعظم شركات العالم بشكل مباشر و كانت لي مسؤوليات متعددة كمدير و مشرف في الامور الهندسية و الصيانة و المشاريع و خبرتي تتجاوز ال 36 عاما و اعرف 4 لغات ايضا .
كل هذا و اقول لكم بصراحة حتي من الاسئلة البسيطة جدا هنا ؛ انا اتعلم و استفيد و اذا كان بمقدور الافادة فاني سافيد و اجيب و نحن ما اوتينا من العلم الا قليلا .
فلا يجب ان نستخف بالاسئلة البسيطة فوالله هذا الشخص الذي يسئل مثل هذه الاسئلة سيكون اكثر توفيقا من الذين لايسئلون .
وثانيا الناس ليسوا سواسية و هم في مستويات ثقافية و علمية متفاوتة و المنتدى له وظيفة واحدة لاغير...ان يضع كل ذي علم علمه فيه و ليغترف كل من يبحث عن علم منه .
لقد تابعت الكثير من المواضيع و الاسئلة و لاحظت وجود المستويات العلمية العالية و المتوسطة و الواطئة و الكل في حاجة الى الكل ايضا . احيانا اقف كمشاهد و احيانا اجيب على اسئلة تحتاج اجابة و احيانا اشارك في المحاورات و احيانا اضع مواضيع قد تفيد البعض و قد لا تهم البعض الاخر ؛ هذه هي السلوك و التعامل في هذا المنتدى فارجو من الاخوة و الاخوات ان يتحلوا بالصبر و الحكمة وان يتجنبوا التجريح .
الاشكال الموجود في رأي هو ان المشرفين يجب عليهم ان يتحكموا و ينظموا الامور .
وشكرا للجميع


----------



## ammar-kh (13 أبريل 2010)

هذا اكثر موضوع ضيع لي من وقتي في هذا المنتدى
فليسئل من يشاء ان يسئل
و من يرد الاجابة فليجيب نقطة انتهى


----------



## أحمد طماس (14 أبريل 2010)

أنا أتفق معك ولكن كما يقال بدل ما تقطع دنب الأفعى وتتركها لحق راسها بدنبها و هذا يعني أنو على الادارة متابعة أي مشاركة وفي حال وجود أي شئ لا يمت للهندسة بصلة أو أي طلب من هذه الطلبات الغبية تحذفه وشكرا لك أخي الكريم على هذه المشاركة


----------



## khaled hariri (25 أبريل 2010)

مشكور على الملاحظة


----------



## nshad (27 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،، اخوتي
مع كامل احترامي لجميع الاعضاء.. 
اعتقد انه كان من الافضل فتح النقاش بصورة اخرى .. او بطريقة افضل لغرض الوصول إلى ما هو ارقى لجميع العرب ولغاية العلم النافع .. بدل من تصنيف البشر ..
وللآسف الموضوع اخذ منك وقت كثير جدا في التفكير ، للوصول إلى هذا التصنيف ، واتمنى لو كانت عن دراسة علمية ..
وشكراً


----------



## Mohammed El-Gaily (28 أبريل 2010)

يالطيف يالطيف يالطيف

السلام عليكم

ولا يهمك ياباشمهندس المنتدي والله منور ومليان بمهندسين قمه في الروعة زي المهندس ماجد والمهندس فائق الحمادي والعديدين.. وأن كان ضعف مستوانا العلمي يعود إلى الكليات التي تخرجنا منها فذلك قضاء وقدر ولكن لو كان العيب منا فهذا قمة العيب والخلل ولا أوافق على التهاون فيه وبه ولا أشجع صاحبه أبداً لانه لن يدمر نفسه فقط... بل سوف يجر معه دولته وشعبه وكل العرب المحيطين به إلى الحضيض... ونحن أساساً في مستوي الحضيض بدون مكابره أو مفاخره رجاءاً... لو عندك Google earth هتفهم قصدي من التكنولوجيا فقد هذا لو كان نقاشنا سوف يستند على الأسس والمعاير التكنولوجيه للمهندس العربي... المهم العيار الميصيب يدوش وشكراً ثاني على الموضوع ياباش مهندس..

أخوك محمد الجيلي


----------

